# Kabel Receiver HDTV ?



## Otep (5. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen,

nun hab Ende April nen Brief bekommen, das ab dem 01.05 bei mir HDTV Empfangen werden kann... Momentan schaue ich noch ganz "normal" per analogen Kabelfernseh...


Jetzt hab ich schon a bisserl im Inet rumgesucht und gelesen... aber nicht viel gefunden  

Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrung? Lohnt sich das überhaupt schon? Auf was muss man Achten? Gut wäre es, wenn man z.B. SKY damit empfangen könnte, muss aber nicht sein. Was braucht man denn nun genau für einen Receiver? Nen DVB-C oder?

Im Moment habe ich daheim:

TV: 42" Plasma von Panasonic  TH-42PX730E (720p)
HiFi: 5.1 Yamaha komponenten
Player: PS3, DvD Player, NAS

MfG

Otep


----------



## -Phoenix- (5. Juni 2010)

Moin wo wohnste denn ? bzw. wer ist dein Kabel Provider ?

Ich habe Kabel BW und empfange unverschlüsselt ARD HD ;ZDF HD ; LUXE TV HD ; ANIXE HD ; 1HD; CAMPUS TV HD ;  und verschlüsselt Alles Sky HD und Kabel BW HD Sender . 

Als Receiver brauchst du einen mit DVB-C am besten noch mit HD+ falls  Pro 7 HD, Sat 1HD ,RTL HD ect.  auch mal Via Kabel empfangbar seien werden brauchst du einen Reciever  HD+ .


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2010)

Digitales KabelTV sieht so oder so besser aus als analoges KabelTV. Das lohnt sich also, auch wenn es ein paar Euro pro Monat mehr kostet - selbst auf nem Röhren TV sieht das deutlich besser aus, ich hab das auch. man hat da auch ein paar mehr kostenlose Sender als per analogem Kabel.

Wegen HD: die öfftlichen rechtlichen haben eh schon ne HD-Version von ARD und ZDF am Start, d.h. du findest beim Sendersuchlauf mit dem DVB-C-Receiver dann einmal ARD und separat als eigenen "Sender" auch ARD-HD. Da wird zB die WM auch in HD ausgestrahlt werden. Es ist da natürlich nicht alles in HD, aber es wird nach und nach mehr werden, der Rest wird schon beim Senden "hochgrechnet". 

Dafür reicht dann ein normaler DVB-C Receiver mit HDMI und HDTV-fähig (es gibt ne handvoll mit HDMI, die kein HD beherrschen).

Bei den privaten musst Du einen mit HD+ nehmen, das ist aber an sich eine Frechheit, da das erste jahr kostenlos ist, ab dann 50€ pro Jahr, und dabei bestimmten die Sender dann auch noch, was Du aufnehmen darfst und was nicht. Das is ne Art integrierter Kopierschutz bei HD+

Sky kostet natürlich extra, und der Receiver muss dann auch Sky-kompatibel sein und nen passenden Kartenslot haben, ODER Dein kabelanbiter betet auhc sky an, dann kann das über eine karte des kabelanbieters freigeschaltet werden. Bei den Karten gibt es halt verschiedene Methoden, smartcard, per CI-Slot und versch. Verschlüsselungen, daher müßte man wissen, wer Dein Kabelanbieter ist.


----------



## Insanix (5. Juni 2010)

Ich habe einen Humax PR HD 2000 und bin zufrieden. Außer einige Kleinigkeiten z.b. zu oft drücken fürs Programm umschalten und das man keine USB Festplatte zum Aufnehmen anschliessen kann ich ihn empfehlen. Vorallem wegen dem guten HD Bild.


----------



## Otep (6. Juni 2010)

Der Provider is hier Kabeldeutschland...

Hm, dann sieht das normale Fernseh auch besser aus, wenn ich das richtig verstehe oder? Wieviel db muss man denn auf der Leitung haben um dieses empfangen zu können? 

Extra dafür zu bezahlen is ja schon Peng 
Gut, für SKY is klar...


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2010)

Es sind nur wenige € mehr pro Monat Aufpreis, und die Qualität ist wirklich viel besser. Bei analog hast Du je nach Signalqualität immer mehr Rauschen drin, d.h. selbst wenn Du 80% Signalstäkre hast, ist das Bild leicht verruscht. Bei digital hast Du - wenn das Signal stark genug ist - immer ein Top-Bild, das auch bei nicht-HD-Sendern etwas besser aussieht als das bestmögliche analoge Bild. Mit meinem Receiver reichen sogar nur 45%. Mein analoges Bild sieht gleichzeitig beschissen aus, als würd es da grad schneien...

Bei KabelD scheint es 2,90€ pro Monat zu kosten, wenn Du keinen Receiver von denen dazunimmst.


Wieviel dB du brauchst, weiß ich nicht, aber wenn das analoge TV bei Dir nicht total verrauscht ist, dann klappt das auch mit digital. Sollte ein neuer Hausverstärker nötig sein (ältere können eventuell ein paar in der Frequenz sehr weit "oben" liegende Sender nicht empfangen), wird Dir normalerweise der Kabelanbieter einen neuen einbauen. Du kannst ja mal einen Termin machen, dass die schauen, ob es bei Dir einwndfrei klappen würde.


----------



## AmdNator (6. Juni 2010)

schau doch einfach bei kabel deutschland auf die seite und mach einen Digitales Fernsehen für Kabelanschluss Nutzer - Kabel Deutschland Verfügbarkeitscheck dann weist du ob dein Netz auf digital umgestellt wurde.


----------



## Otep (7. Juni 2010)

Laut dem Check ist es verfügbar... allerdings kein Inet über KabelD.
Nun, ich denke dann werd ich mir im Juli mal so Receiver holen...

Mein Bild ist so schon sehr gut... allerdings ist besser ja imma gut  und für das Geld ist es dann auch OK...

muss dann nur mal sehen welchen Receiver mit HD+ ich mir dann hole. Aufnehmen ist uninteressant... mir is nur HDMI und optisch bzw. Coax wichtig


----------

